# Canon GL1 alternative?



## NickVon (Oct 3, 2012)

So our GL1 is starting to go on the fritz and no power on when we want it to.

75% of the GL1's use is recording a weekly class for podcast on the colleges internal website for students. The Department hosting the class brings in tapes (miniDV) records the class, and takes the tapes back to there deparment where they have the computers/software and upload connections for the process.

the other 25% of the use is for private rentals to come in and record their concerts/recitals and such. This also includes the use of the camera as a Monitoring source for sending video feeds the backstage or Orchestra members. (The more analogue design of hte GL1 still has some latency to it but it's still much better then "dad's family movie" all digital HD cameras.

Our Media Center, wants us to swap over to some cheapo Sony Hard drive style camcorder with a much smaller lens, no streaming firewire/usb out, and no way to distribute what was just recorded with out handing off the camera to somebody.

Is there a modern alternative to this staple that remains with in the same price pint the GL1 was at, during it's initial release?

We have a XLR to 1/8mini converter box mounted on our camera tripoid to accept audio from our console.

I don't have any idea on what kind of money we're looking at (as of now our deparment doesn't have probably enough) but under 800$ is something i'll throw out for now, that the media center might be able to fork over for a replacement.

All thoughts and opinions welcome, in and out of budget.


----------



## metti (Oct 3, 2012)

Under 800 is pretty tight for what you are probably going to want in the long run so I'm going to address your question about something that meets your needs at the price point of the GL1 when it was released (about $2k). The Panasonic AG-HMC40, Canon XA10, Sony HDR-FX7, and Sony HVR-A1U are all good possibilities though only the Sonys are the only ones that offer MiniDV recording. If you are willing to have users supply SDHC cards instead of tapes then any of those will work.


----------



## cpf (Oct 3, 2012)

If the status quo is still making people happy, many used GL1s and 2s are kicking around eBay for cheap.


----------



## NickVon (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks folks, after asking around on campus of all places, found a GL2, collecting dust since the swtich over to the Harddrive cameras. Score! Appreciate the feedback, and i still have the the Sony's on the list of future cameras wishlists. Thanks you two


----------

